# A small trip to kew.



## Angus (9 Dec 2021)

Went to kew, took some pictures.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (9 Dec 2021)

I used to work in Kew many years ago. At one time it was free to go in so I sometimes lunched with workmates there in the summer.
When the 2p entrance fee was introduced it still remained a nice lunchtime break. How much is it to get in now. Are the fish tanks still in the Princess of Wales Conservatory?


----------



## Angus (9 Dec 2021)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> I used to work in Kew many years ago. At one time it was free to go in so I sometimes lunched with workmates there in the summer.
> When the 2p entrance fee was introduced it still remained a nice lunchtime break. How much is it to get in now. Are the fish tanks still in the Princess of Wales Conservatory?


Yes they are, but i didn't spend so much time in there this time as my mate is no longer working there... last time i had VIP behind the scenes so i seen the tanks from the back side and all the filtration etc, there are some quite large fish in the POW conservatory main pool.

I was at kew for a job interview so got a free day out, but unfortunately didn't cut the mustard for the job, onwards and upwards. 

The entry cost is north of 15 quid these days!


----------



## NatalieHurrell (25 Feb 2022)

I remember Mum and I spotting my Nanna trying to catch the guppies from the Waterlilly House in her thermos .  Mortified, we left abruptly!


----------



## Garuf (25 Feb 2022)

NatalieHurrell said:


> I remember Mum and I spotting my Nanna trying to catch the guppies from the Waterlilly House in her thermos .  Mortified, we left abruptly!


Hahaha that brings back memories, only “we” did it the opposite way around. 

“We” or should I say my grandmother, smuggled the “pet” terrapins my grandad very thoughtfully rescued from the coal dust settling ponds on Cannock chase into the zoo, unceremoniously flipping them over the barrier and into the enclosure with the other not exactly similar but y’know, 4 legs a head and a shell is close enough, terrapins.


----------



## NatalieHurrell (25 Feb 2022)

Garuf said:


> Hahaha that brings back memories, only “we” did it the opposite way around.
> 
> “We” or should I say my grandmother, smuggled the “pet” terrapins my grandad very thoughtfully rescued from the coal dust settling ponds on Cannock chase into the zoo, unceremoniously flipping them over the barrier and into the enclosure with the other not exactly similar but y’know, 4 legs a head and a shell is close enough, terrapins.


That's hilarious!


----------



## Garuf (25 Feb 2022)

double post


----------

